
YouTube - Kinect open source driver demo - PanMan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKhW-cvpkks
======
Jabbles
I would love to see a detailed description of how he went about cracking that.
I haven't been through the source code yet
(<http://git.marcansoft.com/?p=libfreenect.git>) but I'd like a commentary on
how he managed it in 3 hours!

